# Employee resigned, being paid in lieu of notice - date on p45/final payslip?



## Bluebean (2 Dec 2009)

hi, 

One of our employees has been forced to hand in a letter of resignation as their employment permit renewal did not come through.

We have agreed to pay the person their notice (4 weeks) in lieu, as we could not have the person on the premises without a valid work permit.

It is a fortnightly payroll.

Do I pay all 4 weeks notice in the one pay period, & date the p45 the last day of service?  Or must I put a date 4 weeks away on the p45 and continue to pay out the notice period over the next 2 pay periods?  I hope this makes sense!

Any help/advice greatly appreciated


----------



## mathepac (2 Dec 2009)

Bluebean said:


> ... We have agreed to pay the person their notice (4 weeks) in lieu, as we could not have the person on the premises without a valid work permit...


Fair point.


Bluebean said:


> ... Do I pay all 4 weeks notice in the one pay period, & date the p45 the last day of service? ...


I would do this as otherwise you must count 4 additional weeks of insurable employment without a valid work permit ...


----------



## Bluebean (2 Dec 2009)

ya, that's what I was thinking.

What about holiday pay, can this be covered in the notice period (she's not working the notice) or should I add it seperately do you think? 

Thanks.


----------



## Bids08 (2 Dec 2009)

Hi, 
I have a similair problem, my official last day of work was 27th last month. I am starting a new job in next few days hence I need my P45. I have been told today that they will not post out my p45 until next week???

Why is this, very infuriating to tell you the truth but I was wondering is this common practice??


----------



## becky (2 Dec 2009)

Bids08 said:


> Hi, I have a similair problem, my official last day of work was 27th last month. I am starting a new job in next few days hence I need my P45. I have been told today that they will not post out my p45 until next week???
> Why is this, very infuriating to tell you the truth but I was wondering is this common practice??


 Yes very common. We're paid 11 days in arrears so a p45 can't issue until the last payment is made.


----------



## thesimpsons (11 Dec 2009)

you can just tell your new employer your PPS no. and they can get your tax credits/cut offs directly from the tax office.  when you have the P45 you can bring it in then - although if it goes into January it'll be irrelevant.  be sure to do a tax return to ensure all your allowances/cut offs were correct during the year.


----------



## brigade (12 Dec 2009)

When I got my P45 a few years ago, the date was the last day I worked. My final payslip contained a few weeks holdays I was owed and 11 weeks notice I was due.
So to answer your question pay the 4 weeks in one pay period.


----------

